# Lost prize bonds - but have receipt of purchase



## Caveat (11 Sep 2008)

Stupidly, I have mislaid or lost prize bonds - not a large value but obviously would prefer to remedy the situation in some way.

I have the receipt of purchase (stamped by issuing PO) but nothing else.

By providing my name & address should I be able to get these reissued easily (or at all)?


----------



## FredBloggs (11 Sep 2008)

Yes you should have no problem.  Once you provide them witht he name and address they will be able to issyue duplicates


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2008)

OK great thanks - was hoping that was the case!


----------



## huskerdu (12 Sep 2008)

I was able to do this recently, with no fuss. 

Write to them with all your details, and they will send you a cert with the details of the prizebonds


----------



## bryanod (19 Aug 2011)

Sorry to bump an old one, but recently decided to check how many of these things I actualyl had, couldn't find many certs, so sent the a letter with the registered address (and an alternative some family members like to use) and they shot back with 2 prize bonds.

Told my old man, after a good root around, he came back with a lot more than two in my name, and yep you guessed it at one or the other of the addresses I gave.

Unbelievable.


----------

